# كنت بتعمل الواجبات المدرسية (أثناء المرحلة الابتدائية) ليه ؟



## +إيرينى+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*كنت بتعمل الواجبات المدرسية (أثناء المرحلة الابتدائية) ليه ؟:thnk0001:

1- خوف من العقاب (سواء من المدرسة أو من البيت)

2-إحساس بالمسئولية

3-الاثنين معا

4-سبب آخر

شارك فى الاستطلاع:t39:

*


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*ممكن سؤال رفيع

بتسألي ليه يا ايرو ^_^*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> *ممكن سؤال رفيع
> 
> بتسألي ليه يا ايرو ^_^*​



*أنا هنا اللى أسأل 

و إنتوا تجاوبوا 

فاهم و لا لأ ؟؟ :act19:

:fun_lol:*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*لسبب بسيط جدا ياخالتشى
كنت بشغل نفسى عقبال ما ماما تحمر البطاطس وعقبال ماكرتون توم وجيرى يجى
وبس ^_^
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

خلاص خلاص انا اسف

بس ممكن بعد ازن حضرتك اتطول عليكي و اسالك

بتسألي ليه​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> خلاص خلاص انا اسف
> 
> بس ممكن بعد ازن حضرتك اتطول عليكي و اسالك
> 
> بتسألي ليه​



:new6::new6::new6:

*إنسى

فى آخر الموضوع و عليكوا خير
*
:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (20 ديسمبر 2013)

هو مش بسبب الخوف ولا المسؤلية 
عشان لسة مكنتش افهم معناها
ولكن ممكن نقول نوع من التعود 
وأن ده شيئ طبيعى هاخد واجب يبقى
لازم اعمله زى ماتعودت فى الحضانة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 ديسمبر 2013)

مدرسون المرحلة الابتدائية فى زماننا
كانوا مخلصين جدا جدا علمونا باخلاص شديد
كانت فيهم قسوة وحنان الاباء


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

حزورة يعني !!

ماشي

انا كنت بحل الواجب علشان مستني مكافأة

بس كدة​


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

مرحلة ابتدائى بيكون فيها تحدى شويه 
وفى البيت فلانه درجاتها احسن منك اخدت شهادة تقدير 
تاخدها هى ليه وانتى لاء :act19:
فكنت لازم احافظ على مستوايا فى الفصل وقدام المدرسين 
فلازم احل الواجب ولازم يطلع صح:mus13:


----------



## Jesus is the truth (20 ديسمبر 2013)

طيب واللي مكانش بيحل الواجب اصلاً  ، يختار اية :fun_lol:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> طيب واللي مكانش بيحل الواجب اصلاً  ، يختار اية :fun_lol:



*ما كنتش بتعمل الواجب ليه ؟*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (20 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما كنتش بتعمل الواجب ليه ؟*


لأن كان اغلب وقتي في لعب الكرة ، لم يكن هناك متابعة بتقدير الإمتياز من قِبل اهلي حتى اقوم بعمل الواجب 

ملحظة : مش دايماً مكنتش بعمله ولكن كان في الغالب لا يتم عملهِ ..


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 ديسمبر 2013)

ولا سبب من دول
كنت بعمل عشان معلمتي صديقة امي 
بحترم نفسي وبعملو من غير اعتراض والا كل اخباري عند امي في تلفون 
وكمان  كنت بعمل فوق الواجب بوسه.. كنت برسم مثلا الحيوانات في كتاب العلوم ومكعبات حسابيه في واجب رياضيات وبرسم بنت وولد في كتاب العربي واكتب تحت رسوم الواجب العربي اما واجب الانجليزي كان مقدس  لان معلمتنا كانت تشتم و كل صف بيعملو عشان محدش يتعايرانه اتشتمت ..الله يسامحها ..
المعلمه الاولى كانت تمدح واعتقد ده اللي كان يحفزني ارسم بتعلق رسومي على صف طول اليوم


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 ديسمبر 2013)

شكلك ماتذاكرين للولد كويس وكل شويه تسرحي عنه ؟


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (20 ديسمبر 2013)

هاي يا ايريني وحشاني 
انا كنت بحب الواجب جدااااااااا
وكنت بحب اسئلة المتميزين عشان ابين اني ذكية وحركات
ومن وانا صغيره كنت احب الرياضيات وحافظه جدول الضرب كامل ولو كنت اغلط كنت ائنب نفسي واعد اكتبه لحد لما احفظها وبحب الانجليش 
بس كنت سريعه وبلعب كتير وكنت ومازلت احب اخلص واجباتي عشان اتفرج ع التلفزيون او اشغل الفيديو كنت مدمنة تلفزيون ولغاية دلوقتي 
بس للاسف بسبب حاجات كده عائليه ذهني اتشتت ومبقيتش بذاكر كويس 
في تالتة ابتدائي كنت جايبه 99 في الميه 
وفي الابتدائيه جبت 96 وبعدين مستوايا ابتدي ينحدر بقي تدريجيا
يالا منهم لله اللي كانوا السبب ههههههههههههههه
عموما انا رغيت كتير فهسكت بقي بدل ما تضربوني


----------



## Samir poet (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*هو بصراح ساعات خوف من العقاب
وخوف من البيت وسبب اخر برضو
انى ساعات مكنتش اعمل الواجب 
اصلان وبعدين مكنتش اعمل الواجب لكراهى 
للمدرسين وقسوتهم فمكنتش اعملو وكان بينى وبينهم تحدى
يعنى ممكن تلاقينى اجدع طالب فى المدرسة
فى كتابتة مذكرات عبارة عن تهديد ليهم وادوى 
المذكرات دى للمدير بتاع المدرسة
والسبب انا اتعب لية نفسى فى كتابتة واجب 
ملهوش ى لازمة وقيمة عند المدرس
سؤ رؤية الواجب وخلاص لامبالاة منة ليا
وخصوص لو كان الواجب كتير 
وانا يعنى حالتى الصحية 
مقدرش اعمل واجب كتير
لى سبب خاص بيا مقدرشى اقولة كدا على 
العام متاسف اوى بجد وتم الاشتراك
فى الاستفاء 
*


----------



## aymonded (20 ديسمبر 2013)

انا بصراحة كنت باعمل الواجب علشان آخد نجمة بتلمع في الكراسة بتاعتي ههههههههههههههه وآخر الشهر كنا بناخد نيشان، وعندي نيشان ستان من اولى ابتدائي لحد دلوقتي هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزا فكري (20 ديسمبر 2013)

بصراحه يا ايرو هو لسبب اخر
لأني فعلا كنت بحب المدرسين
بتوعي جدا وماكنتش بحب ازعلهم مني 
بس ده في ابتدائي بس طبعا ههههه
لان بعد كده المواضيع اتغيرت​


----------



## kalimooo (21 ديسمبر 2013)

تم..............


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*بأشكر أوى كل الل شارك فى الاستطلاع و التعليق 


نستنى كمان يوم و نشوف الاستطلاع وصل كام​*


----------



## Samir poet (21 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بأشكر أوى كل الل شارك فى الاستطلاع و التعليق
> 
> 
> نستنى كمان يوم و نشوف الاستطلاع وصل كام​*


*هو مينفعشى ولو مرة نعمل تصويت
على جميع الاختيارات ههههههههههههه
والنحمة ما يجراء حاجة هههههههههه :t25:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *هو مينفعشى ولو مرة نعمل تصويت
> على جميع الاختيارات ههههههههههههه
> والنحمة ما يجراء حاجة هههههههههه :t25:*



*فى الحالة ديه 

تكتب سبب آخر:gy0000:



*


----------



## Samir poet (21 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فى الحالة ديه
> 
> تكتب سبب آخر:gy0000:
> 
> ...


*تم التصويت وبلاش لسان يطلع
دا احبهوووووووش والا سوف
ترينى نى الوش التنى :vava:
ههههههههههههه*


----------



## نجمة الثريا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههه سؤال وجيه ... 

خوف من العقاب وبالاخص من عقاب المدرسه هههههه 

ايام الطفوله ايااام حلووووه زكرتينا فيا ...


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

بحب  المدرسه ... لأنه كان ليا  تفوق  رياضي .. والمدرسين كانوا يعرفوني
فـ  إزاي  ماعملش  الواجب !!

​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

هوا احنا كنا نعمل الواجب بكل الحالات سواء كنا بنحب المس ولا ابنكرها ههههههه ...

بس انا كنت ابدع في الواجب لمن كنت بحب المس ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 ديسمبر 2013)

مش عايزة اقولك   يعلم ربنا اني اول ماقريت كلمة "واجبات مدرسية "
جه في بالي الواجبات اللي هي السندوشتات يعني مفردها واجبه:smile02
وفييييين بقا علي مافهمت انك قصدك علي الواجب مش الواجبه
:new6:

لا بصي الشهاده لله انا مكنتش بحب الواجب خالص
وبكره الاقلام والكرسات والكتب والمدرسة
والمدرسين والناظرة والداده ام خالد كمان:act31:

افتكر اما كنت في اولي ابتدائي والبت روزا اختي كانت في تالته ابتدائي
هي كانت تيجي من المدرسة قبل ماتغيرهدومها تتكفي عالكتب لحد ماتخلص الواجب

وانا كنت ارجع اتغدي وبعدين اتكفي عالسرير انام:smile02

بس دا  مايمنعش اني هاروح اشارك في الأستلطاع


----------



## mary naeem (21 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل
كانت احلى ايام


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 ديسمبر 2013)

تم التصوووووويت ^_^​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*

6 متحملين مسئولية (3 منهم مسئولية و عقاب)

10 كانوا خايفين من العقاب ( 3 منهم عندهم مسئولية)

8 أسباب أخرى (فيه منها المنافسة و المركز و المكافأة )

هل لديكم اى ملاحظة ؟
*


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> هل لديكم اى ملاحظة ؟
> *




*ايوة ... بتسألي ليه ^_^
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

اكيد لاني كنت بخاف من العقاب لكن السبب الرئيسي هو احساسي بالمسؤلية وعلشان افرح بابا وماما 
بس هو ايه الغرض من السؤال ؟  
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> بس هو ايه الغرض من السؤال ؟




*اهو ده يا عم سامح الي انا من ساعة لما الموضوع ده اتعمل و انا بسألهولها
*​


----------



## چاكس (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*واجب هههههه .. فكرتينى 
اه كنت بعمل الواجب بالضرب .. كنت بقعد فى اخر صف و مزنوق ^_^ فى الديسك .. لا عارف اكل ولا عارف انقل الدرس .. اروح البيت انام .. عمرى ما انضربت الا عشان اعمل الواجب .. كنت ماشى حلاوة مع المدرسين و المدرسات .. اما الواجب فاكتشفت بعد الاعدادى انه كلام فاضى و تضييع لوقت العيال عشان دا بيديهم داخليا شعور بانهم عملو حاجة و انجزوا .. فهمتها بعدين فى علم النفس .. كانت ايام تييييييت *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*طب قبل ما أقول الغرض من السؤال

اللى كان بيعمل الواحب خوف من العقاب 

لو كان مافيش عقاب كنت عملت الواجب ؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*طب قبل ما أقول الغرض من السؤال

اللى كان بيعمل الواحب خوف من العقاب 

لو كان مافيش عقاب كنت عملت الواجب ؟​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 ديسمبر 2013)

عقاب ايه يا استاذه
شعارنا كان التميز بكل المراحل والابتدائيه احلى المراحل لعالم جديد تبدا فيه المسؤليه لطفل لايعرف غير الالعاب وافلام الكارتون
معلش يمكن الاجابه صدمه ..... لكن هذه حال الدنيا 
كل سنه وانتو بخير وصحه وسلامه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> عقاب ايه يا استاذه
> شعارنا كان التميز بكل المراحل والابتدائيه احلى المراحل لعالم جديد تبدا فيه المسؤليه لطفل لايعرف غير الالعاب وافلام الكارتون
> معلش يمكن الاجابه صدمه ..... لكن هذه حال الدنيا
> كل سنه وانتو بخير وصحه وسلامه



*أحلى مراحل ؟؟؟

ديه كانت أسوأ مرحلة بالنسبة ليا*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب قبل ما أقول الغرض من السؤال
> اللى كان بيعمل الواحب خوف من العقاب
> لو كان مافيش عقاب كنت عملت الواجب ؟​*


*ماتخلصيييينا بقى
هو لازم كل موضوع تطلعى عين اللى جابونا على ما نعرف انتى عايزة أية ؟؟؟؟
إنجزززززززززززززى 
*​


----------



## چاكس (23 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماتخلصيييينا بقى
> هو لازم كل موضوع تطلعى عين اللى جابونا على ما نعرف انتى عايزة أية ؟؟؟؟
> إنجزززززززززززززى
> *​



*عبود باشا .. بالراحة على الجنس اللطيف *.. :


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 ديسمبر 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *عبود باشا .. بالراحة على الجنس اللطيف *.. :



*قول له يا خويا 

دايما كدة هو مسربعنى :new6:*


----------



## soul & life (23 ديسمبر 2013)

ايرينى  طلعتى عين اسمهم ايه دول اللى بيقول عليهم استاذ عبوود
انا صوت يلاااهوتى منك الواجب واجب .. باخد حقوقى بروح مدرسة وبجيب لبس للمدرسة وبيتصرف عليا وبيتشرحلى وباخد دروس  دى كلها حقوق واخدتها واجبى بقا اذاكر واكتب واجبى 
كنت بعمله علشان شايفة ابويا وامى شقيانين علينا  وحاسة ان دا حقهم عليا انى اذاكر واجتهد ومخذلهومش
وكمان محبش اكون من التلميذات اللى بتتذنب فى نهاية الفصل  محبش انجرح او حد يقولى كلمة بايخة سواء فى البيت او المدرسة
لما كبرت وبقيت ام بقيت حريصة على ان ولادى يعملوا الواجب علشان هو عبارة عن مراجعة لدرس اتشرح فبيثبت المعلومة فى ذهن العيال
انجزى بقا علشان عاوزة افهم ايه الغرض من الاستطلاع ده


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*حلو و آدى نتايج الاستطلاع







الملفت للنظر إن 16% بس كان تحمل المسئولية فقط

إحنا كلنا إتربينا على كدة 

إتربينا على إن الواجب يتعمل بالعقاب أو بالمكافأة أو للحفاظ على المركز أو أو أو

عرفتوا ليه بأة 

الكنيسة هتجوزكوا بشروط إجبارية ؟؟؟

عشان إحنا ما بنعملش الواجب اللى علينا بدون عقاب أو مكافأة أو مركز






ينفع إحنا نتعامل بديمقراطيه ؟؟ 

لأ ما ينفعش 

الله يرحمك يا عمر سليمان 

[YOUTUBE]7j6EIg3eVwY[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## aymonded (24 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه كل ده علشان الموضوع ده يا لهوتيني
هو في الحقيقة الكنيسة احتارت مع الناس، وليها حق، لأن كثرة الخلافات ومشاكل الطلاق والزواج انتشرت بصورة فجة للغاية، علشان كده أكيد عملت دورات مهمة لتأهيل الناس للزواج، لأن فعلاً بسبب عدم الخبرة وفهم الوضع الجديد بيدخل كل عروسين في مشاكل جديدة عليهم قد يصلوا بعد قصة حب واضحة للانهيار التام وفشل زريع في العلاقة لأن الحب وحده لا يكفي لإنشاء أسرة، والمشكلة الأكبر لما يكون الطرفين أو إحدى الإطراف ليس لهم علاقة واضحة مع الله وبالتالي ليس لهم مخدع صلاة ولا علاقة شركة حقيقية حيه مع الكنيسة في النور... ما علينا، وشكراً على الموضوع اللي دخنا فيه علشان نعرف الهدف منه هههههههههه
​


----------



## soul & life (24 ديسمبر 2013)

اشوف فيكى 3 ايام  ههههههه على راى واحدة اعرفها
يا بنتى  ماهو دا برضو حاجة كويسة مش وحشة احنا ولا كده عاجب ولا كده عاجب
ماهو علشان الكنيسة غولب غولبها مع الناس فى حكاية انه مفيش طلاق معندناش طلاق قالت تأهل الناس دى لعل وعسى يبقا فى فايدة من الدورة التأهليلة دى ويكونوا اشخاص مستعدين لبناء بيت ومشاركة فى حياة اجتماعية اسرية سليمة
عموما ميرسى للموضوع اللى دوخنا فيه و الواد  كيمو وجاكس يا عينى نشف ريقهم علشان يعرفوا منك الاجابة زمانهم مفيهومش نفس يردوا عليكى دلوات هههههههه
عقبال متشوفى ابنك الولة عريس يا ايرو


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 ديسمبر 2013)

ايه اللى المفروض الكنيسة تعمله ؟
بسبب عدم حكمة البعض فى حل مشاكلهم 
وجهل البعض بما هو الزواج ؟
وبعدين يجروا عاوزين ينفصلوا !!!!
هو لعب عيال يعنى ولا ايه ؟
ويشحططوا الكنيسة وراهم .....
وبعدين هو الكورس ده فى مصلحة مين ؟
ما هو فى مصلحة اللى مقبلين على الزواج على الاقل هايخدوا معلومة من مصدر موثوق مش من مصادر ربنا يعلم بيها .


----------



## Samir poet (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*ادى اخر الجنس الطيف
يفضل مدوخنا وراء عشان
نعرف اية اهدافة وفى الاخر
يطلع عينيا
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ماشى 
اشوفك فيمى العمر كلة يا ايرو
وعقبال ما اشوف الولة ابن عتريس
قصدى عريس وواقف جنب عروستة
وعامل فيها حمش هههههههههههههههههه
عقبال ما نشرب شربات اولادك
البت والواد امين يارررررب
هههههههههههههههه
وقال اية جنس لطيف قال
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اشكرك يارب على اننا 
جنس خشن بيرحم مش بتاع
لف ودوران احنا جنس
وش علطول رخم اننا جنس 
خشن الى اننا قلبنا يحمل الراقة 
والبراءة والحنية والرحمة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (25 ديسمبر 2013)

انا مع الكورس ده جداااااااااااااااا
بس المفروض من سن اصغر كل سنه في الاجازة كده يتعمل منهج لتربية النشئ اللي خلصوا اعداديه وطالعين ثانوي يدوهم جزء بسيط من ضمن اجزاء كتير لتطوير حياتهم وسنة ورا سنة هيترسخ في اذهانهم المفاهيم الصح وهيكونوا ناس مسئوله من نفسهم
ميرسي يا ايريني ع الخبر


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههه كل ده علشان الموضوع ده يا لهوتيني
> هو في الحقيقة الكنيسة احتارت مع الناس، وليها حق، لأن كثرة الخلافات ومشاكل الطلاق والزواج انتشرت بصورة فجة للغاية، علشان كده أكيد عملت دورات مهمة لتأهيل الناس للزواج، لأن فعلاً بسبب عدم الخبرة وفهم الوضع الجديد بيدخل كل عروسين في مشاكل جديدة عليهم قد يصلوا بعد قصة حب واضحة للانهيار التام وفشل زريع في العلاقة لأن الحب وحده لا يكفي لإنشاء أسرة، والمشكلة الأكبر لما يكون الطرفين أو إحدى الإطراف ليس لهم علاقة واضحة مع الله وبالتالي ليس لهم مخدع صلاة ولا علاقة شركة حقيقية حيه مع الكنيسة في النور... ما علينا، وشكراً على الموضوع اللي دخنا فيه علشان نعرف الهدف منه هههههههههه
> ​






soul & life قال:


> اشوف فيكى 3 ايام  ههههههه على راى واحدة اعرفها
> يا بنتى  ماهو دا برضو حاجة كويسة مش وحشة احنا ولا كده عاجب ولا كده عاجب
> ماهو علشان الكنيسة غولب غولبها مع الناس فى حكاية انه مفيش طلاق معندناش طلاق قالت تأهل الناس دى لعل وعسى يبقا فى فايدة من الدورة التأهليلة دى ويكونوا اشخاص مستعدين لبناء بيت ومشاركة فى حياة اجتماعية اسرية سليمة
> عموما ميرسى للموضوع اللى دوخنا فيه و الواد  كيمو وجاكس يا عينى نشف ريقهم علشان يعرفوا منك الاجابة زمانهم مفيهومش نفس يردوا عليكى دلوات هههههههه
> عقبال متشوفى ابنك الولة عريس يا ايرو





عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> ايه اللى المفروض الكنيسة تعمله ؟
> بسبب عدم حكمة البعض فى حل مشاكلهم
> وجهل البعض بما هو الزواج ؟
> وبعدين يجروا عاوزين ينفصلوا !!!!
> ...



*فكركم يعنى إن الكورس دا هيحول الوحش الى حمل ؟؟؟

ما أعتقدش 

أعتقد إنها محاولة يائسة من الكنيسة 
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 ديسمبر 2013)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> انا مع الكورس ده جداااااااااااااااا
> بس المفروض من سن اصغر كل سنه في الاجازة كده يتعمل منهج لتربية النشئ اللي خلصوا اعداديه وطالعين ثانوي يدوهم جزء بسيط من ضمن اجزاء كتير لتطوير حياتهم وسنة ورا سنة هيترسخ في اذهانهم المفاهيم الصح وهيكونوا ناس مسئوله من نفسهم
> ميرسي يا ايريني ع الخبر



*أنا مع الكلام دا جدا جدا *


----------



## aymonded (25 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فكركم يعنى إن الكورس دا هيحول الوحش الى حمل ؟؟؟
> 
> ما أعتقدش
> 
> ...



مش بائسة ولا حاجة هو لو اتعمل صح الأمور هاتضبط، لكن المشكلة هاتكون في المحاضرين، لو نظريين وكان مجرد كورس عادي يبقى كأنك يا ابو زيت ما غزيت وفضلت مكانك لا رحت ولا جيت...
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فكركم يعنى إن الكورس دا هيحول الوحش الى حمل ؟؟؟
> 
> ما أعتقدش
> 
> ...



ليست يائسة ولكنها بداية جيدة .
لو بهذا الكورس فى اول عام له خفض نسبة
المشاكل عشرة بالمائة هذا جيد .
ويكون بعد ذلك ان تدخل فى مناهج الخدمة 
الكنسية من مراحل مبكرة الى حد ما .
لان كثيرا من ما يقدمون على الزواج عندهم 
جهل بما هو الزواج .


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

* ياليل ما اطولك
لسه االموضوع عايش والاخت بتجمع في ردود
بقولك ايه
حطي ابنك مدرسه خاصه وانتي ترتاحي من وجع دماغ
فرق كبيررر في ناحية الواجب انا درست سته سنين مدرسهه حكومميه كلها وواجبات وحفظ
وسته تانين في مدرسه خاصه ماكانش فيه واااجب قد الحكومي..حاجه خفيفه والسلام.
. د يعني لو موضوع ده مسبب ليكي صداع ..مع اخذ عين اعتباارر 
ممدااررس خاصه في بلدكم يمكن بيعطو واجبات كتيره.. معرفش*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 يناير 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> * ياليل ما اطولك
> لسه االموضوع عايش والاخت بتجمع في ردود
> بقولك ايه
> حطي ابنك مدرسه خاصه وانتي ترتاحي من وجع دماغ
> ...



*لا يا دكتورة 

مش دا قصدى

أنا إبنى فى مدرسة خاصة و ما فيهاش ضرب غير للتلميذ الغير المهذب فقط

و فيه ميزة واحدة فى إبنى إنه لما بيحب المدرس بيعمل الواجب عشان ما يزعلهوش

أما عن قصدى يا هيفا

إن إحنا و أنا بأتكلم عن الجيل بتاعى : إتربينا بالضرب 

نعمل الواجب بالضرب

نحترم المدرس اللى بيضرب

إتربينا على عقيدة العقاب 

لو ما عملتش الواجب تتعاقب

طب فى حالة التلميذ اللى تربى على كدة و بقى شاب : هل تتوقعى إنه يعمل أى واجب بدون عقاب ؟؟

إستحاااااااااالة 

يعنى تلاقى الزوجة (ليس الكل) من دول ما تعملش واجباتها الزوجية _ جوزها يلطشها على وشها _ فتبدأ تعمل الواجب

و هكذا الزوج (ليس الكل)  نادرا ما تلاقيه يعمل واجباته فى حياته الزوجية _ بل و يعتبر واجباته التى يعملها : فضل كبير منه *


----------



## aymonded (5 يناير 2014)

يعني هاقول ان في ديه صدقتي علشان كده لو فيه زوج او زوجه بيعملوا بمحبة والطرف الآخر مش قادر يفهم وعايز قسوة ومش لاقيها في الطرف الآخر المُحب والذي لا يعرف إلا لغة التقدير والاحترام والشركة في المسئوليات، بتبقى قمة المشاكل كلها وفي الآخر بيسيبوا بعض لأن التواصل وتبادل الاحترام وتقدير المحبة غير متواجد نهائياً...​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 يناير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> يعني هاقول ان في ديه صدقتي علشان كده لو فيه زوج او زوجه بيعملوا بمحبة والطرف الآخر مش قادر يفهم وعايز قسوة ومش لاقيها في الطرف الآخر المُحب والذي لا يعرف إلا لغة التقدير والاحترام والشركة في المسئوليات، بتبقى قمة المشاكل كلها وفي الآخر بيسيبوا بعض لأن التواصل وتبادل الاحترام وتقدير المحبة غير متواجد نهائياً...​



*شوفتوا بأة 

أهو أول واحد وافقنى أهو 

لولولولو لى لى لى​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 يناير 2014)

*اولا انا كنت بعمل الواجب لحد 3 ثانوى و غلاوتك مش ابتدائية .. بس مش فكرة مسئولية بس لانى ببساطة مبحبش يبقى عليا غبار و اللى ينطق معايا احط صوابعى فى عينيه :boxing: 

بالنسبة لكورس الكنيسة .. اظن انى اما اتخطب هتبقى كل مشكلتى انى احاول اعرف مين بياخد الغياب فى المحاضرات دى عشان اعرف ينفع ازوغ ولالا .. و لو لا قدر الله معرفتش ازوغ هشوف القاعة مكيفة و الكراسى مريحة ولالا .. انا اخرى قدام اى محاضر ولا كاهن فى وعظة اول 6 دقايق و بناااااااااااااام و بصحى على السلام :fun_oops:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يناير 2014)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اولا انا كنت بعمل الواجب لحد 3 ثانوى و غلاوتك مش ابتدائية .. بس مش فكرة مسئولية بس لانى ببساطة مبحبش يبقى عليا غبار و اللى ينطق معايا احط صوابعى فى عينيه :boxing:
> *


:new6::new6::new6:



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> بالنسبة لكورس الكنيسة .. اظن انى اما اتخطب هتبقى كل مشكلتى انى احاول اعرف مين بياخد الغياب فى المحاضرات دى عشان اعرف ينفع ازوغ ولالا .. و لو لا قدر الله معرفتش ازوغ هشوف القاعة مكيفة و الكراسى مريحة ولالا .. انا اخرى قدام اى محاضر ولا كاهن فى وعظة اول 6 دقايق و بناااااااااااااام و بصحى على السلام :fun_oops:
> *



*إيه دا ؟؟

دا إحنا زى بعض فى حتة ال 6 دقايق ديه *


----------



## grges monir (10 يناير 2014)

كنت بعملةغلاسة عشان احس انى زاكرت والعب بمزاج ههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يناير 2014)

grges monir قال:


> كنت بعملةغلاسة عشان احس انى زاكرت والعب بمزاج ههههه



*عامل زى أختى بالظبط 

عايزة تنجز و خلاص*


----------

